# Another one bites the dust(er)!



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Got up with Jmunoz today. I'm guessing he was pretty eager to test out his new FF, so we hit the beach for a bit to go play with kings and the brown fish. While the cobia still elude me, I'm not doing too bad on kings this year. 2 for 2 on the baitrunner 8000 OC on a seeker rod. Hit some bait balls with the sibiki for some live bait. Put one on a duster and headed toward the towers. I'm not sure what qualifies a king as a "smoker" but the one that ate my cig definitely had some weight to him. He ran for a while on a fairly loose drag, until I put the pressure to him and slowed him down a bit. After getting lines untangled, and winching this thing up, Jmunoz gets a gaff in him and puts him on the deck. Wind was picking up and so was the surf. Decided to call it shortly after. Had a blast catching this one, hope to catch some more like him next weekend. Tight lines, see y'all at Red Fish Blue Fish on Friday!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You need one of those next weekend...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> You need one of those next weekend...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Yep, and a nice spanish to go with it!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That one would have a chance of placing next Saturday. Youre kicking ass out there already man, good job!!!


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> That one would have a chance of placing next Saturday. Youre kicking ass out there already man, good job!!!



Thanks bud! Hope I'm taking a bigger one to shoreline next weekend for weigh in. See ya Friday.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats on the catch- good luck next weekend!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Good way to spend the day. Fish-on. GT


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's good times!!! Good job and hope fer good results next weekend!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking at the long range forecast...I dont think any of us are getting offshore Saturday. South East winds 10-15+ starting Wed and blowing every day till Saturday with an even windier forecast is going to have that surf ROLLING. Last year we had crappy forecast leading up to the tournament but it ended up being beautiful, lets hope that happens again this year!

If not, us offshore guys better be brushing up on our abilities to fish in the mud!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Looking at the long range forecast...I dont think any of us are getting offshore Saturday. South East winds 10-15+ starting Wed and blowing every day till Saturday with an even windier forecast is going to have that surf ROLLING. Last year we had crappy forecast leading up to the tournament but it ended up being beautiful, lets hope that happens again this year!
> 
> If not, us offshore guys better be brushing up on our abilities to fish in the mud!


I already called it Jason they are gonna cancel offshore. We got luck a few yrs in a row. I might not even fish this yr if I'm right....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Even if they cancel offshore, and as long as the weather isnt crappy, I will still fish inshore. Besides, if its cancelled, at least I can get really drunk at the Captains meeting!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Even if they cancel offshore, and as long as the weather isnt crappy, I will still fish inshore. Besides, if its cancelled, at least I can get really drunk at the Captains meeting!


Yeah I'm still going to the captains meeting regardless!


----------

